
My Life in Forensic Pathology - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/apr/18/how-to-identify-a-body-the-marchioness-disaster-and-my-life-in-forensic-pathology
======
jessaustin
One notes that the author never actually claims not to have known that hands
were not sewn back on corpses. As "pathologist in charge", he could have
ensured that they were, even if he had to threaten to sew them all himself.

